# Equine rescue



## Robert Ross (Mar 12, 2011)

Equine rescue inc. is a group that cares for unwanted, abusd and neglected horses. They do good work and are always in need of donations. Their motto ' GIVING HORSES THE LOVE THEY NEED AND THE HOME THEY DESERVE '. They can be found at www.equine-rescue.org

Please help them.


----------

